
Ask HN: A good platform for volunteering time to mentor novice programmers? - twoodeep
Ideally I would love a platform or medium that facilitated something along the lines of: I, the (more) experienced dev, have a couple free hours and want to provide my time to field questions on general computer science&#x2F;programming for junior developers. Before anyone suggest to just go answer Stack questions, I&#x27;m specifically looking for 1:1 or conversation style dialogue.<p>For example, a very new programmer recently came to me with frustrations about the feeling of confusion (that we&#x27;ve all had) about how a React app or Python print statement is somehow eventually just 1&#x27;s and 0&#x27;s. That sort of topic I think is very helpful to learn through conversation, and personally I tend to learn a lot myself when eventually questions arise that I hadn&#x27;t thought of&#x2F;learned yet.<p>On a related note if anybody here is a curious junior dev - I have a couple free hours and want to provide my time to field questions on general computer science&#x2F;programming for junior developers
======
ashutoshb
You can have a look at [https://www.zimbopy.com/become-a-
mentor](https://www.zimbopy.com/become-a-mentor)

~~~
twoodeep
I love this, though I am still looking for something more informal also. Are
you affiliated with this program? I'm interested but it looks inactive from
their Github.

------
rayalez
You should probably leave your email in your about page. Also - post your
offer to /r/webdev, /r/programming, /r/learnprogramming, etc. And tech
specific subreddits - /r/python, /r/javascript, whatever you like. I'm sure
you will find people eager to learn!

------
ya3ad
Desperately need a mentor.

~~~
Top19
What topics for

~~~
ya3ad
No topics. I need career guideline from someone experienced in tech field.

